# Two Classics, One Car: A Collector Shows Off Her Lifelong Favorite



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2014)

Not a joke  -- a great car, great Lady, and great story from Plymouth Michigan.
She won’t buy a new car until she  has worn her old one out and it is still in new condition 
- after all it is only 84 years old (the car that is, oh the lady..... she’s 101!!!).  

 This lady’s car is a 1930 Packard. What a pleasant and spry lady she is! Take notice 
in the video that she lays a shop rag on the running board to step onto when she gets in 
and out of the car. Then after she is in the car, she leans all the way down to the running-board to get the rag. 


She is in great physical and mental shape for her age. The car is not bad either!


----------

